# Long Lake SD area?



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I've got an invite to hunt in the Long Lake SD area this Fall. I've never been to that area of the state. Does anyone have any experience hunting in that area? State land? Public Land? How hard to get on other private land in the area?

Thanks


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> How hard to get on other private land in the area


You mean to tell me someone invited you to go hunting but doesn't have any connections???????? I got advice for you, hire a guide!!!!!!!!!! You'll get lost out in that country.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

g/o said:


> > How hard to get on other private land in the area
> 
> 
> You mean to tell me someone invited you to go hunting but doesn't have any connections???????? I got advice for you, hire a guide!!!!!!!!!! You'll get lost out in that country.


 oke:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

No one has any GPS coordinates for me? I don't have the time to scout the area. Any good guides in that area? Money is no object. I would prefer to just shoot and not do all the other work involved in planning a good hunt.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Field Hunter said:


> No one has any GPS coordinates for me? I don't have the time to scout the area. Any good guides in that area? Money is no object. I would prefer to just shoot and not do all the other work involved in planning a good hunt.


If money is no object....well then....you pay my gas and hotel fees, plus food, hardship fee,.....let's see carry the 4, $5000 and you got yourself a deal!


----------



## Dick (Feb 10, 2006)

Field Hunter said:


> No one has any GPS coordinates for me? I don't have the time to scout the area. Any good guides in that area? Money is no object. I would prefer to just shoot and not do all the other work invol
> 
> ved in planning a good hunt.


Field Hunter,

I have lodging and self-guided and fully guided hunts available in this area.

My contact info is 920-233-1611 or [email protected]---Dick


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Field Hunter said:


> No one has any GPS coordinates for me? I don't have the time to scout the area. Any good guides in that area? Money is no object. I would prefer to just shoot and not do all the other work involved in planning a good hunt.


Here you go:

Lat, Lon (wgs84)
48.96640, -97.24370 
N 48°57'59" W 97°14'37"

Lat, Lon (nad27)
48.9664, -97.2433 
N 48°57'59" W 97°14'36"

8)


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Jiffy that was my spot, thanks for sharing. Now some guide will turn that area into a self-guided hunt area. :eyeroll:

Field hunter, just road hunt like all the residents of SD do as all the land is tied up by the g/o's.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh yeah, just in case you want to know where those will take you.

http://wayhoo.com/index/a/wdet/wid/1153232/waypoint/Pembina/

Now don't be giving those out to just anybody either. We wouldn't want everybody hunting there. It's our secret. :beer:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Field hunter, just road hunt like all the residents of SD do


Don't worry FH is an expert when it comes to road hunting. In fact I believe he has authored several articles on the finer points of road hunting.

By the way deacon all the land in SD is not under outfitter control. They just have this neat little law called a trespass law so all is posted.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

> Money is no object. I would prefer to just shoot and not do all the other work involved in planning a good hunt.


Well that sums up what is wrong with hunting today. Thanks, my kids and there kids and so on appreciate it. :roll:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Field Hunter said:


> No one has any GPS coordinates for me? I don't have the time to scout the area. Any good guides in that area? Money is no object. I would prefer to just shoot and not do all the other work involved in planning a good hunt.


Field Hunter is being sarcastic. Most likely a jab at g/o.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah I was assuming that he was from his first post, but sadly he is right on with quite a few hunters.

I'm with that jab, if so. :beer:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

FH asked a queation or two about an area he would like to hunt and all he gets is wise *** remarks, He is ruining the hunting for generations to come, just states he has to have help in getting everything in order for a good hunt due to time and is willing to pay for it and gets wise ask comments. The guy has a lot of post and been around for a while and I think deserves some respect.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

He's the one that made the smart arse comment to begin with. :lol:

Here you go Field Hunter. 
http://www.sdgfp.info/Wildlife/Fishing/ ... s/Long.pdf

You should be able to find a lot more info on the area through the GFP site. I used to work for the SD gfp out of SF and have worked the area. There are birds in the area. Lake county is filled with walk-ins. I believe it was Reynolds slough I seen a lot of birds on. Been a few years since I worked on the public lands, sorry.

Try this: http://www.sdgfp.info/Publications/Publ ... gAreas.PDF


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Sorry for those of you that think I was serious on the 2nd post. I was asking for honest info in the 1st post and didn't get any serious responses (g/o) so I thought I'd liven the post up a bit.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

g/o said:


> > Field hunter, just road hunt like all the residents of SD do
> 
> 
> Don't worry FH is an expert when it comes to road hunting. In fact I believe he has authored several articles on the finer points of road hunting.
> ...


g/o, We are trying to figure out when you are gone from the farm. Sunday church, cafe time? FH and I will do some drive by pheasant hunting(joke).
Let me know if you want some salmon.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

It worked!!!!!!!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## ArcherOfLoaf (Aug 5, 2007)

The pheasant hunting in this area is wonderful, just by road hunting you should be able to limit out. If you want to walk for your birds there is plenty of walk-in ground available to you. I'm not sure about getting in on private, I was up there during the deer season two years ago and couldn't get in on any private ground. But all in all if you got the offer i wouldn't turn it down, it should be a good time


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

SoDak is definitely the place everyone should head to ... along with Pembina of course. :beer:


----------

